# AMD Releases ATI Catalyst 10.7 WHQL Software Suite



## btarunr (Jul 26, 2010)

AMD rolled out its latest ATI Catalyst Software Suite today, as expected. The latest release is Catalyst 10.7 WHQL. The Catalyst Software Suite provides drivers for ATI Radeon graphics processors, AMD 7-series chipsets, and ATI multimedia products. Version 10.7 WHQL ironed out an important issue with VLC Media Player, which enabled DXVA2 hardware h.264 video acceleration (with VLC 1.1.1 or later installed), which results in smooth video playback and reduced system resource usage. Important enhancements to the HydraVision technology were also added, such as taking into account bezel compensation when maximizing windows across displays. The new pull-down detection algorithm improves visual quality of certain types of videos. And finally, ATI CrossFireX now supports rotated displays, which was particularly longed for by users of ATI Eyefinity setups that make use of rotated physical displays. A list of performance improvements are also included, pertaining to Borderlands in single and multi GPU modes, with and without AA. 

*DOWNLOAD:* ATI Catalyst 10.7 WHQL for Windows 7/Vista 64-bit, Windows 7/Vista 32-bit, Windows XP 32-bit, Windows XP 64-bit

A list of changes follows.



*Performance Improvements:*
Borderlands - 
Performance increases 3-5% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 and ATI Radeon HD 5700 series single card and CrossFire configurations when anti-aliasing and anisotropic filtering is enabled
 Performance increases 3-8% on ATI Radeon HD 5970 single card and CrossFire configurations when anti-aliasing and anisotropic filtering is enabled
 Performance increases 2-6% on ATI Radeon HD 5600 and ATI Radeon HD 5500 series single card configurations when anti-aliasing and anisotropic filtering is enabled
 Performance increases 2-10% on ATI Radeon HD 4800 series single card and CrossFire configurations when anti-aliasing and anisotropic filtering is enabled

*New Features:* 

ATI Eyefinity - HydraVision enhancements 
Maximizing a window across displays will now take user defined bezel compensation into account
Automatically adjusts window position when dragging and dropping windows to ensure title bar visibility
Proper dialog box placement - dialogs do not cross displays, are not hidden behind bezels, and can be designated to be shown on the users "preferred" display

Enhanced Pull-down detection 
The Pull-down detection algorithm has been enhanced for higher visual quality on certain types of video content
Supported on the ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series
 
ATI CrossFireX technology - support for rotated displays 
This release of ATI Catalyst enables end users running supported ATI CrossFireX configurations to rotate their displays (single or ATI Eyefinity display configurations) and still enjoy the performance benefits of ATI CrossFireX technology

ATI Radeon GPU acceleration of VLC 1.1.1 Media Player 
Enables GPU acceleration of h.264 video content when using the VLC 1.1.1 Media Player - delivering a better user experience by consuming less system resources
Supported on the ATI Radeon HD 5000 and ATI Radeon HD 4000 Series of products
Requires VLC version 1.1.1 and later

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 26, 2010)

Hopefully these are better than the 10.6's.  10.6 caused BFBC2 to crash in win 7 and since I went back to 10.5 no crashes..


----------



## buggalugs (Jul 26, 2010)

Yay for new drivers.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 26, 2010)

Wasn't going to get these but now that I see AA performance increase I think I will


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 26, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Wasn't going to get these but now that I see AA performance increase I think I will



AA improvement only in borderlands as i read it


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone tried this on 4890s? Thinking of trying...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2010)

/subscribed for user reports.


----------



## DarkOCean (Jul 26, 2010)

how are the idle clocks on 5xxx series with these drivers still high or they are back to pre 10.5?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 26, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> AA improvement only in borderlands as i read it



Oh I know he said Boarderlands but when they list the improvements they also say for what games as well if any specific. 

I'll just look at the PDF file myself hehe.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 26, 2010)

I haven't paid much attention before, but is it normal for them to not list bug fixes? Is it in a text file somewhere? 
EDIT* Nvm I found it.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 26, 2010)

DarkOCean said:


> how are the idle clocks on 5xxx series with these drivers still high or they are back to pre 10.5?



2nd that?  I havent left 10.4a preview because of that.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 26, 2010)

Why can't they make some general optimizations where you could gain certain % across everything that is 3D ? I know you can't make wonders but still...


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes Sir, I do hope these are better than the 10.6 . The 10.6 gave me instant BSOD'S.


----------



## tw3akm@ster (Jul 26, 2010)

Confirmed that GPU acceleration in VLC 1.1.1 works fine with HD4870. Compared side by side with WMP-HC. No difference. Performance slightly better on VLC...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2010)

DLing now. Thank you my little dot headed news fairy!


----------



## chris89 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm shall see if that will enable me to Run Hardwareshaders mode on IL2.....

Chris


----------



## Psychoholic (Jul 26, 2010)

Idle clocks still arent where they should be, but they arent 100% 3d clocks anymore either...


----------



## WarhammerTX (Jul 27, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Hopefully these are better than the 10.6's.  10.6 caused BFBC2 to crash in win 7 and since I went back to 10.5 no crashes..



I did the same I didnt crash but frame rates were horrible and it lagged pretty good went back to 10.5 and all is well


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 27, 2010)

For those with idle clock problems 

Fix things yourself and use any driver : ]

Create a profile using catalyst, find the config file using windows explorer, open it, edit the clocks to what ever you fancy, save and enjoy! (

Had to do it when I ran eyefinity for a bit, idle clocks were to low and causing problems so adjusted my settings to as follows.

Idle 300mhz
Media mode( I assume) 600mhz
Full load 1000mhz

I seem to recall the numbers being in tens of thousands but I could be going mad, rather self explanatory though once you're in the text file.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 27, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> For those with idle clock problems
> 
> Fix things yourself and use any driver : ]
> 
> ...



yeah numbers are like this 
30000 for 300mhz 
90000 for 900mhz


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 27, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Why can't they make some general optimizations where you could gain certain % across everything that is 3D ? I know you can't make wonders but still...



That is because games use different rendering engines and these optimizations are main just them going, "Oh company B finally gave us the specs on game X.  We will rework our generic rendering to adapt when this game is running."  This is why if you see something about one game getting better, chances are a game running the same rendering engine will work better as well but may not be listed as a "major change" on the details sheet.

Once Nvidia and ATI know what is what, they can create shortcuts, better optimize drivers and response for the games core rendering Engine cause everyone has got their little, "we do it this way" thing.

Generic gains across all games are usually for new cards the month after they are released.  Month 1 they add support, month 2 they work on the kinks with the chip, month 3 they optimize the current crop of games being played.  At least that is how I see it.


----------



## Feizy (Jul 27, 2010)

This still makes BC2 crash for me, back to 10.5


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 27, 2010)

I am using 10.6 and I have no crash problems at all in anything.  And I played BFBC2 for 3 hours today.


----------



## Feizy (Jul 27, 2010)

Feizy said:


> This still makes BC2 crash for me, back to 10.5



Oh, I have an HD5970.  10.6 & 10.7 both cause crashes in BC2 for me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Feizy said:


> Oh, I have an HD5970.  10.6 & 10.7 both cause crashes in BC2 for me.



solution to that, remove the drivers properly using the steps in drivercleaner pro/.net and driver sweeper.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 27, 2010)

Feizy said:


> Oh, I have an HD5970.  10.6 & 10.7 both cause crashes in BC2 for me.



Or install southbridge drivers if you haven't already


----------



## Feizy (Jul 27, 2010)

All the drivers are installed, I think.  No unknown devices in device manager.  I did the uninstall, and driver sweeper and cleaned out my registry too.  It still crashes.  It is weird.  When the game loads and where you select your kit and squad and everything, it is super choppy and slow.  But when you enter the game it is fine for a while and then crash.  It's like the game just ends, no driver crash message from windows, nothing.  Oh well, back to 10.5.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 27, 2010)

Feizy said:


> All the drivers are installed, I think.  No unknown devices in device manager.  I did the uninstall, and driver sweeper and cleaned out my registry too.  It still crashes.  It is weird.  When the game loads and where you select your kit and squad and everything, it is super choppy and slow.  But when you enter the game it is fine for a while and then crash.  It's like the game just ends, no driver crash message from windows, nothing.  Oh well, back to 10.5.



Almost exactly the same problem im having.  Its only in Win 7 as I booted into XP and played for a solid 2 hours and no crash


----------



## indogamerz (Jul 27, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Hopefully these are better than the 10.6's.  10.6 caused BFBC2 to crash in win 7 and since I went back to 10.5 no crashes..



Seriously im used 10.6 to but, its no problem


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 27, 2010)

For those guys.  I am going to just assume it is a OC stability issue and 10.5 is just cool with it.  Use what works for you and keep rolling.

Driver updates are optional anyway.  I only get them if I thing they are needed.  In fact, I see no need to get these for the games I play at the FPS I currently get with my settings.

I finally completely maxed out BFBC2 and now my system things its rather quaint and doesn't even bother upping the fan speed.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 27, 2010)

These are working fine for me


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2010)

Image quality seems very good with these drivers...most of the issues I have are not fixed though. Seems liek 10.6, a bit more performance, and better quality.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 27, 2010)

Are their any problems with the drivers other than BFBC2??

Because i've already uninstalled the game and don't care anymore if it works or not lol.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2010)

The usual Eyefintiy issues for me are still all present. Cursor issues is worse...doesn't fix itself at all now. Happens more often too...

Funniest bit is that the cursor isn't shown in screencaps, so I ahd to pull out a digican to get pics of it.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 27, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is because games use different rendering engines and these optimizations are main just them going, "Oh company B finally gave us the specs on game X.  We will rework our generic rendering to adapt when this game is running."  This is why if you see something about one game getting better, chances are a game running the same rendering engine will work better as well but may not be listed as a "major change" on the details sheet.
> 
> Once Nvidia and ATI know what is what, they can create shortcuts, better optimize drivers and response for the games core rendering Engine cause everyone has got their little, "we do it this way" thing.
> 
> Generic gains across all games are usually for new cards the month after they are released.  Month 1 they add support, month 2 they work on the kinks with the chip, month 3 they optimize the current crop of games being played.  At least that is how I see it.



Steams assisted tessellation would be one of them for as long as the hint on this thing is true (at all).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2010)

i just tested and can confirm the hardware accel works really well in the new VLC combined with cat 10.7

0-1% CPU usage playing a 4GB MKV file, which is how it should be, imo.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 27, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> AA improvement only in borderlands as i read it



... and what an improvement! I'm been forcing 4x due to the fact that I can't friggin' stand jaggies and the difference in performance is incredible. It feels as if I don't have AA enabled. Saying that though, I feel as if ATi maybe cutting corners as the level of AA doesn't look the same, it's slightly worse.

More investigation is needed.


----------



## FilipM (Jul 27, 2010)

Image quality is great compared to 10.3, idle clocks are broken when overclocking


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> For those guys.  I am going to just assume it is a OC stability issue and 10.5 is just cool with it.  Use what works for you and keep rolling.
> 
> Driver updates are optional anyway.  I only get them if I thing they are needed.  In fact, I see no need to get these for the games I play at the FPS I currently get with my settings.
> 
> I finally completely maxed out BFBC2 and now my system things its rather quaint and doesn't even bother upping the fan speed.



I gotta say, seems all users with BC2 issues are running Crossfire, and those with no issues are not.

I have no overclock, brand new cpu and mem in the board, vgas are stock...still CTD.

Battlefield games are hard on a system. Just how it is...however...BF2 and 2142 do not crash for me...only BC2.

Will be running without Crossfire(gonna pull the card from the system even), will update if that is really the issue...


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, almost an hour and a half, and no CTD in BC2, without Crossfire. With Crossfire, I was lucky to get in 2 rounds...will continue testing.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 27, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> The usual Eyefintiy issues for me are still all present. Cursor issues is worse...doesn't fix itself at all now. Happens more often too...
> 
> Funniest bit is that the cursor isn't shown in screencaps, so I ahd to pull out a digican to get pics of it.



How did you install them?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2010)

OK. So, I basically put the system back to stock, after OS install.

All three monitors are connected, but only "generic" vga driver is installed. As far as the OS is concerned, it doesn't know who ATi is...no registry keys are anything(killed OS a couple of times removing the wrong entries, but was worth it, IMHO)

First, I install chipset/southbridge driver.

Reboot. Reboot again.

Next up is the driver package, and after double rebooting from that, the "Profile" package is installed.

Finally, I install Hydravision(altohugh this step isn't important).

Then the monitor driver.

Then I create the Eyefinity group.

OpenGl and QuickTime both cause the cursor to corrupt, 10/10 times. It will also randomly corrupt...haven't been able to figure all causes out yet.

To Uninstall, I basically do the reverse, but with one extra step...

First, I disable Crossfire.

Then I disable the Eyefinity group.

Uninstall monitor driver.

I then uninstall the profile package, and then reboot.

Next I uninstall using the Uninstall manager, and before rebooting, I go through the registry and remove leftovers, as well as going through the HDD to delete leftover files in various other places.

Then the next driver goes on, after a fresh boot.




EDIT: Cursor pics.


----------



## Imsochobo (Jul 27, 2010)

ATI Radeon GPU acceleration of VLC 1.1.1 Media Player

    * Enables GPU acceleration of h.264 video content when using the VLC 1.1.1 Media Player - delivering a better user experience by consuming less system resources
    * Supported on the ATI Radeon HD 5000 and ATI Radeon HD 4000 Series of products
    * Requires VLC version 1.1.1 and later 

LONG AWAITED!!!!!!!!!!!


Seriously amd, that rocks!


----------



## Imsochobo (Jul 27, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> OK. So, I basically put the system back to stock, after OS install.
> 
> All three monitors are connected, but only "generic" vga driver is installed. As far as the OS is concerned, it doesn't know who ATi is...no registry keys are anything(killed OS a couple of times removing the wrong entries, but was worth it, IMHO)
> 
> ...




Hi.

This is due to your chipset.
Please buy a 50 usd amd based chipset mobo and enjoy the same performance (on gpu) higher for memory and cpu, and lower on SATA and USB.

What might work?
-> Update mobo drivers.

That solved issues with 5700 series videocards win7 using amd 7 series chipsets and gigabyte motherboards ( known issue)

Please try above.

Have had 5 friends with the 5700 issue ( all solved by bios update)
3 friends with nv chipset ( all solved after new motherboard without nv chipset)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh my mouse used to do that too with my 3870X2 I didn't know it was a driver issue. However after a new MB, GPU and fresh install with 10.6 I no longer get that.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 27, 2010)

Imsochobo said:


> Hi.
> 
> This is due to your chipset.
> Please buy a 50 usd amd based chipset mobo and enjoy the same performance (on gpu) higher for memory and cpu, and lower on SATA and USB.
> ...



he said crossfire that would mean AMD chipset so thats ruled out

considering who cadaveca  is im gonna say all the above was tried and ruled out

cause um... crossfire eyefinity on an NV chipset or did you have a brain fart like we all do on occasion    after all Crosshair 3 = nvidia chipset but Crosshair 3 FORUMLA = AMD chipset


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2010)

Imsochobo said:


> ~snip~



Thanks for the advice. I am already using a 790FX-based motherboard, also, I have tried updating drivers and bios on motherboards, as well as vgas. I'm just about to start bios flashing my videocards to see if one will magically fix the issue, altohugh I am not very positive on this happening. I have been dealing with these problems for many months now.

And Crazy, thanks for the vote of confidence, but don't forget while I may post alot, and have done so for many years now on various forums, I'm still just some dude sitting at home on his pc typing away. You guys give me far too much credit, which is a responsibility I'd rather not have.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 27, 2010)

um dont get your panties in a bunch im just saying theres some things we all jump through and test

i still remember when ithought my gigabyte board and mushkin ram were crapping out everyone said run memtest run memtest i decided on full system stability instead and turned out my PCP&C unit was dying instead of my first thought of it being just ram / mobo.

i also use multiple montiors not eyefinity tho that said 10.4a with custom bios flash did stop my cursor issue cold.

im using the MSI unlocked bios got them from DTV DRAGON granted im on 5850s but anything is worth a shot i had to do a bios flash to overclock as MSI afternburner locks up (still does to this day).

Eitherway point being 10.7 seems to be a good step forward but ill wait for 10.8 for a hopefully cleaner and further improved driver as so far 10.4a has been tits  

and my main point was cadaveca is that you test some things no one else will test or acknowledges your gonna get a rep for that no matter what you do.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 27, 2010)

Subscribed for your feedback!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Thanks for the advice. I am already using a 790FX-based motherboard, also, I have tried updating drivers and bios on motherboards, as well as vgas. I'm just about to start bios flashing my videocards to see if one will magically fix the issue, altohugh I am not very positive on this happening. I have been dealing with these problems for many months now.
> 
> And Crazy, thanks for the vote of confidence, but don't forget while I may post alot, and have done so for many years now on various forums, I'm still just some dude sitting at home on his pc typing away. You guys give me far too much credit, which is a responsibility I'd rather not have.



Oh don't worry. I don't give you any credit.


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 28, 2010)

So ...does the 10.7 drivers giving a lot of bugs and crashes? Any FPS drops in BFBC2 or any other games???


----------



## fochkoph (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmm everything has been working dandy for me with 10.6. Great FPS in BC2, 157 core idle and 400 media. Though I did just have my first ever CTD in BC2. Now I'm thinking about trying 10.7.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> OK. So, I basically put the system back to stock, after OS install.
> 
> All three monitors are connected, but only "generic" vga driver is installed. As far as the OS is concerned, it doesn't know who ATi is...no registry keys are anything(killed OS a couple of times removing the wrong entries, but was worth it, IMHO)
> 
> ...




i used to have that same cursor problem all the time running dual monitor. used to occur a lot in company of heroes. never did find a fix.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> So ...does the 10.7 drivers giving a lot of bugs and crashes? Any FPS drops in BFBC2 or any other games???



BFBC2 performance is up a bit, it seems like. HOwever, as others have said, smoke and stuff seems to be rendered much better, greatly adding to teh visual look.



Mussels said:


> i used to have that same cursor problem all the time running dual monitor. used to occur a lot in company of heroes. never did find a fix.



What sucks is that it can happen(and fix itself) at any time. 3D, 2D, doesn't matter.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> BFBC2 performance is up a bit, it seems like. HOwever, as others have said, smoke and stuff seems to be rendered much better, greatly adding to teh visual look.
> 
> 
> 
> What sucks is that it can happen(and fix itself) at any time. 3D, 2D, doesn't matter.



i found that moving it to the bottom right corner of the screen (which was the border between my two monitors) and wiggling it rapidly would trigger the fix most often.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, that only works on some drivers. It's so very odd... But yeah, that works.

I've even pulled the cards and tried in another system..I still get the cursor issue, all three of my cards cause it, and only in Eyefinity. Crossfire doesn't matter...


Nor does Crossfire cause the BFBC2 CTD. It makes it happen far mroe often, but I cna trigger it on a couple of maps using UAV, other times it seesm to almsot be a kick from the server or something.


:shadedshu

The last time I didn't have this issue, Crossfire and Eyefinity didn't work together. So it seems whatever change they made to make the two work together, causes the issues...but then...not everyone has the problem.


I'm really not happy with my cards, I guess. It's only upsetting, though, becuase I tossed the extra cash on three monitors, so now I feel like I gotta use them...:shadedshu


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 28, 2010)

Again does the driver only affect Bad Company 2?

Because i don't give a hoot about the game anymore lol.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Again does the driver only affect Bad Company 2?
> 
> Because i don't give a hoot about the game anymore lol.



It seems particle effects are rendered better in everything, smoke, fog, etc all looks better...I've tried about 10 games since installing, and each seems to look a bit better.

However, I have noticed that Anisoscopic Flitering quality has dropped a notch or two.

These apply to all apps, not just BFBC2. Really, I don't think any changes were specific to BFBC2, although load times are now back to where they should be.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 28, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> It seems particle effects are rendered better in everything, smoke, fog, etc all looks better...I've tried about 10 games since installing, and each seems to look a bit better.
> 
> However, I have noticed that Anisoscopic Flitering quality has dropped a notch or two.
> 
> These apply to all apps, not just BFBC2. Really, I don't think any changes were specific to BFBC2, although load times are now back to where they should be.




Thanks and any Crossfire issues? I see your running dual 5870s.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Thanks and any Crossfire issues? I see your running dual 5870s.



You know, I haven't really had any Crossfire issues for some times now. The introduction of teh app rpofiles has made it so that newly-released games can get a profile quite quickly.

OpenGl is a bit problematic...10.6 seems to work better for that(in respect to Crossfire, singlecard seems OK).


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 28, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> You know, I haven't really had any Crossfire issues for some times now. The introduction of teh app rpofiles has made it so that newly-released games can get a profile quite quickly.
> 
> OpenGl is a bit problematic...10.6 seems to work better for that(in respect to Crossfire, singlecard seems OK).



I installed it on my 5750 on my 2nd rig. It seems really good. But i'm still having doubts installing it on my main rig since i'm not running Crossfire but Quadfire lol. I think i'll wait for some other people with 5970s to give it a go.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, I cna say that driver cpu load seems to be less, so it's using the gpus better, at least in my case. I could only surmise that the same may translate through to 4 gpus, but in my opinion, 8x pci-e 2.0 isn't enough bandwidth for 4 gpus in Crossfire. 2x Cypress is good for 2560x1600, and three and 4 gpus doesn't work for eyefinity, so I think you should give 'em a try and see. The image quality is hard to turn away from...

But at the same time, I'm also wondering ifthis isn't jsut my own personal thing, or if everyone see the difference as well...

Try it and let us know!


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 28, 2010)

I used RBE and did a method 2 increase of AOD OC limits for my HD 5830.  I'm currently using CCC 10.5 and I'm concerned about updating to 10.7 because the new drivers may not recognize my card because of the modified GPU BIOS.  Anyone have any experience with this?

I've also encountered the odd mouse corruption which was mentioned by cadaveca (et al.) except I was using only a single card and no amount of wiggling fixed it.  I still have no way of telling when/if it will occur and when/if it will ever stop.

(Read on to hear my continuing HD 5830 saga . . .)

Even more uncanny is an error I experienced with the one-off HD 5830 drivers based on CCC 10.3.  After restarting my computer to swap a SATA cables I booted up and was immediately greeted by most unprecedented artifacting.  Within 30 seconds of getting to the Windows 7 desktop the screen would be largely obscured behind a brilliant collage of artifacting.  After several restarts I somehow managed to launch Portal, the Valve game, and to my surprise I could play it with a minimum of artifacts but when I quit and returned to the desktop I was in the same surrealist state as before.  I went into safe mode and manually reinstalled the drivers but still encountered the same problem.  So I went back into safe mode and by some miracle of god ATI had just released CCC 10.5 that very day, which I installed and it has worked damned skippy ever since.

That would be the end of it but...  Well it wasn't completely flawless, it was damned skippy.  The card defaulted to 600/1000 in game (without overdrive) as opposed to 800/1000 (which is what it was supposed to be).  Besides that issue, I never once saw the card hit the golden 157/300 at idle.  I started OCing my card anyway and soon discovered RBE and gave it a whirl, not because it could fix my broken clocks but because I'd hit the limits of AOD and I really hated the AMD GPU Clock Tool.  So I did a method 2 increase of the overclock limits, which worked and had the added benefit of fixing my default clocks (now, properly, 157/300 idle and 800/1000 in games).

My question in regards to my saga is this: How, for the love of god, is an inexperienced user supposed to figure this **** out?!?!


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 29, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I used RBE and did a method 2 increase of AOD OC limits for my HD 5830.  I'm currently using CCC 10.5 and I'm concerned about updating to 10.7 because the new drivers may not recognize my card because of the modified GPU BIOS.  Anyone have any experience with this?



It'll be recognized as long as you did not change the device ID in the bios, which I bet you didn't !



streetfighter 2 said:


> I've also encountered the odd mouse corruption which was mentioned by cadaveca (et al.) except I was using only a single card and no amount of wiggling fixed it.  I still have no way of telling when/if it will occur and when/if it will ever stop.



Are you running eyefinity?



streetfighter 2 said:


> My question in regards to my saga is this: How, for the love of god, is an inexperienced user supposed to figure this **** out?!?!



He will learn if he wants to be a PC gamer, by reading in TPU and other tech sites, or he may switch to the dark side and buy a console  We all were noobs once!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2010)

i just tested a blu ray disk with VLC 1.1.1 and these drivers - very impressive. took a minute or so to load (as does powerDVD) but once it had, playback was smooth and used % CPU.

Seeking was also instant, which is NOT the case in powerDVD - works very well.


----------



## Baum (Jul 29, 2010)

i would like to add this to my noti for vlc playback 
does it still accelerate Flash?
And did anyone use mobility modder on this? (Win 7 x64 Mobility HD4650)
10.6 feels like heating up my GPU insanely, cleaned my fangrill and everything but didn't help it clocks it more aggresivley... a saw that in GPU-Z and GPUTool_CTP1.exe clock transition is crazy fast :-(


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 29, 2010)

avatar_raq said:


> It'll be recognized as long as you did not change the device ID in the bios, which I bet you didn't !



Correct.  I did not modify the device ID.



avatar_raq said:


> Are you running eyefinity?



Nope.  Single monitor on a computer with a single graphics card.  Everywhere else I've seen this glitch reported it has been in a multi-monitor setup.



avatar_raq said:


> He will learn if he wants to be a PC gamer, by reading in TPU and other tech sites, or he may switch to the dark side and buy a console  We all were noobs once!



True, however if he or she knows me personally and has my phone number they'll be bugging the hell out of me (instead of engaging in the difficult process of learning).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Baum said:


> i would like to add this to my noti for vlc playback
> does it still accelerate Flash?
> And did anyone use mobility modder on this? (Win 7 x64 Mobility HD4650)
> 10.6 feels like heating up my GPU insanely, cleaned my fangrill and everything but didn't help it clocks it more aggresivley... a saw that in GPU-Z and GPUTool_CTP1.exe clock transition is crazy fast :-(



For my card to work with any of the newer AGP drivers I have to use mobility modder on this laptop


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 29, 2010)

With Mussels comment, I may update to these drivers for the VLC hardware acceleration alone.


----------



## Meizuman (Jul 30, 2010)

The VLC acceleration is good, but I prefer Media Player Classic... Well, maybe I'll use the VLC only for HD material.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 30, 2010)

So gaming wise is this worth the update?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Meizuman said:


> The VLC acceleration is good, but I prefer Media Player Classic... Well, maybe I'll use the VLC only for HD material.



I still use WMP with KLite Codec Pack


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 30, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> So gaming wise is this worth the update?



From what I gather, no, not really. Unless you are running Crossfire, you will get next to nothing from this update.  

Sum it up so Far:

Pros: 
* VLC acceleration is nice, 
* Crossfire improvements....are improvements
* minor bug fixes for Eyefinity

Cons:  
* Some issues with Eyfinity have been addressed
* Overclocked GPU's done by users are more sensitive in 10.7 (stick with 10.4a seems to be the overwhelming choice for manual GPU OC's)


----------



## Meizuman (Jul 30, 2010)

OMG! This thing heats up my memory past boiling point in a matter of seconds! Goes to 110 C less than a minute with furmark (same thing with NFS Undercover).



Guess I have to rethink the memory cooling...

EDIT: With 10.6 numbers were below 90 C


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> With Mussels comment, I may update to these drivers for the VLC hardware acceleration alone.



it works really well - even on legitimate blu ray disks (and my god, is it better than powerDVD10 for that)

until this combo, i have NEVER seen a bluray disk played with lag free seeking.



Meizuman said:


> The VLC acceleration is good, but I prefer Media Player Classic... Well, maybe I'll use the VLC only for HD material.



MPC-HC is my weapon of choice, but it cant play BR.



eidairaman1 said:


> I still use WMP with KLite Codec Pack




Ewwwwwwies. why do people use K-lite? its les terribleh


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 30, 2010)

Cat 10.7 has caused my system to BSOD on reboot.  This is the second time I've had to use system restore to roll back to 10.4a because I can't get Windows to enter safe mode from some reason.

I installed 10.7 over 10.4a though, so I will be doing a full wipe of the CCC and drivers.  I'll report back if it continues to give me trouble.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Always worked for me just fine, CCCP was a PITA



Mussels said:


> it works really well - even on legitimate blu ray disks (and my god, is it better than powerDVD10 for that)
> 
> until this combo, i have NEVER seen a bluray disk played with lag free seeking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Always worked for me just fine, CCCP was a PITA



when you're trying to make a weak system play HD files, CCCP is the best. VLC has always been buggy/incomplete (for example, SPDIF audio was broken for years - it still might be)


----------



## Wile E (Jul 30, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Always worked for me just fine, CCCP was a PITA



How was CCCP a PITA? It has no conflicts, unlike KLite. KLite is crap. If you aren't gonna use CCCP, at least use Shark007's codec packs.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> How was CCCP a PITA? It has no conflicts, unlike KLite. KLite is crap. If you aren't gonna use CCCP, at least use Shark007's codec packs.



some people like to install it over the top of existing codecs and it dont go well.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> some people like to install it over the top of existing codecs and it dont go well.



In other words, user error, not the pack's fault.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> some people like to install it over the top of existing codecs and it dont go well.



I dont do that.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 30, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I dont do that.



If CCCP didn't work for you, you did something wrong.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2010)

what clean install straight, didnt work, Removed it completly installed KLite and it worked.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Ewwwwwwies. why do people use K-lite? its les terribleh



Very true!  ffdshow tryouts FTW!  Ever since they added hardware x264/VC1 decoding they've been my favorite codec pack bar none.  I most often use ffdshow [tryouts] in conjunction with MPC-HC.  On my HTPC I use CoreAVC 2.0 with CUDA acceleration combined with MPC-HC which allows me to decode, at least so far, any x264 file no matter the number of reference frames.  My HTPC has a weak and partly broken CPU and I've found that in order to play HD movies I need to use ffdshow's AC3/DTS/AAC decoder for audio (and HDMI passthrough), CoreAVC 2.0 for video and MPC-HC to wire it all together.

Sorry for being OT, but in my experience VLC is a godsend for MAC and Linux but succeeded by better software on Windows.

EDIT:
CCCP uses ffdshow tryouts (among other things) so why not cut out the middle man?  Even if you install ffdshow via CCCP you still need to know what you're doing to configure it properly.  Haali's MKV splitter is awesome but it's also available in a seperate installer.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 30, 2010)

K-lite has worked fine for me for years, I can play and edit pretty much all media files, except 120fps phone avi files <_<


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Very true!  ffdshow tryouts FTW!  Ever since they added hardware x264/VC1 decoding they've been my favorite codec pack bar none.  I most often use ffdshow [tryouts] in conjunction with MPC-HC.  On my HTPC I use CoreAVC 2.0 with CUDA acceleration combined with MPC-HC which allows me to decode, at least so far, any x264 file no matter the number of reference frames.  My HTPC has a weak and partly broken CPU and I've found that in order to play HD movies I need to use ffdshow's AC3/DTS/AAC decoder for audio (and HDMI passthrough), CoreAVC 2.0 for video and MPC-HC to wire it all together.
> 
> Sorry for being OT, but in my experience VLC is a godsend for MAC and Linux but succeeded by better software on Windows.
> 
> ...



the tryouts are in the latest CCCP, btw. you need the beta, not the final.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean about needing the beta.  The beta of CCCP or the beta of ffdshow tryouts?

I'm currently using ffdshow tryouts 32-bit generic rev. 3476 by clsid (ffdshow_rev3476_20100615_clsid.exe) which is actually newer than the latest beta build on the front page.

The latest version in the generic SVN repository by clsid is rev. 3507 (ffdshow_rev3507_20100707_clsid.exe).

I'm posting this for people who aren't used to sourceforge and SVN repositories.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean about needing the beta.  The beta of CCCP or the beta of ffdshow tryouts?
> 
> I'm currently using ffdshow tryouts 32-bit generic rev. 3476 by clsid (ffdshow_rev3476_20100615_clsid.exe) which is actually newer than the latest beta build on the front page.
> 
> ...



beta of CCCP has FFDSHOW tryouts, so you get the hardware accel.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jul 30, 2010)

After upgrading from 10.4's it immediately bricked my system, Windows locked up and blue screened and then from there computer would instant reset on entering windows. Couldnt windows repair, and couldnt boot into safe mode and remove as it would say that no drivers were found. After a fresh install of Win 7 >< Im stickin with 10.4s


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2010)

Wastedslayer said:


> After upgrading from 10.4's it immediately bricked my system, Windows locked up and blue screened and then from there computer would instant reset on entering windows. Couldnt windows repair, and couldnt boot into safe mode and remove as it would say that no drivers were found. After a fresh install of Win 7 >< Im stickin with 10.4s



hint hint: 10.4's dont like being upgraded. you really should have used that opportunity to go 10.7 from the start.


----------



## Disparia (Jul 31, 2010)

Had probs with ePSXe and it's D3D driver after the upgrade. OpenGL worked though isn't as nice.

Peggle would freeze at the loading screen as well.

Works again when reverting to 10.6.


----------



## Solomon123456 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i found that moving it to the bottom right corner of the screen (which was the border between my two monitors) and wiggling it rapidly would trigger the fix most often.


 This helped!!!! - Great solution. Tnx!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2014)

Solomon123456 said:


> This helped!!!! - Great solution. Tnx!


----------

